# Earthquake (anyone else feel it)



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Just felt earthquake...approx 2.45Pm anyone else?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yep, it felt pretty strong in Jebel Ali.


----------



## Yocal (Sep 29, 2012)

Yup, our chandelier swayed about 5 centimeters... Index Tower, 46th floor. 

First earthquake I ever felt - how often does that occur?

// Yoc.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

VERY strong in Palm Jumeirah. Whole building wobbled twice. Still a bit dizzy from it. Is it on local TV news?


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yep, it felt pretty strong in Jebel Ali.


Thank god someone else felt it, thought I was going mad, as was having a Siesta


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

StewartC said:


> VERY strong in Palm Jumeirah. Whole building wobbled twice. Still a bit dizzy from it. Is it on local TV news?


The Palm's still there then?

I don't think I'll be renewing my lease now...


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Any English speaking channels to tune in too?


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

Felt it in AL Ain . Quite strong one. haven't felt strong earth quake like that.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

M 7.8 Earthquake, 86km ESE of Khash, Iran


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Was on the road and didn't feel anything but my wife felt it at home in Sharjah and so did people at work, again in Sharjah.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Not a bean.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Eamon said:


> Thank god someone else felt it, thought I was going mad, as was having a Siesta


Felt here in South JAFZA, though it was from too much coffee


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

Can anyone explain why Iran is under shocks?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

AsadRoman said:


> Can anyone explain why Iran is under shocks?


After shocks are usually felt after a major quake, this one was 7.8 degrees so is to be expected.

I wonder if they were playing with their 'toys'?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

AsadRoman said:


> Can anyone explain why Iran is under shocks?


Well didn't a guy go on a rant last year stating women baring their chests were causing earth quakes? So clearly there's some boob baring going on somewhere.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Felt it in Bur Dubai. At first I thought guy on other side of the divider was shaking his desk, so it wasn't that strong (here).


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> After shocks are usually felt after a major quake, this one was 7.8 degrees so is to be expected.
> 
> I wonder if they were playing with their 'toys'?


I hope every human being is safe out there and in the effected areas.
7.8 OMG its not a joke.
It remember me of earth quake 6.3 which devastated some of beautiful naturally green villages in Pakistan. Example (balakot)


----------



## Yocal (Sep 29, 2012)

Seems like a lot of towers were evacuated?

- emirates247 dot com/news/emirates/breaking-news-earthquake-shakes-uae-other-countries-buildings-hospitals-evacuated-2013-04-16-1.502866

But from here, we couldnt see people leaving the towers, so dont know if it's just a journalist spicing it up a bit...

// Yoc.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

AsadRoman said:


> Can anyone explain why Iran is under shocks?


Several quakes in and near North Korea recently. What is the connection?


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

StewartC said:


> Several quakes in and near North Korea recently. What is the connection?


:fingerscrossed:

Please pray for everyone. Am wondering about the devastation would have been done .


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh no. 40 reported dead in Iran, 5 in pakistan, so far. According to Sky News.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

StewartC said:


> Oh no. 40 reported dead in Iran, 5 in pakistan, so far. According to Sky News.


And they tend to underplay things initially, sadly there might be more. It's a day for tragedy it seems.


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

StewartC said:


> Oh no. 40 reported dead in Iran, 5 in pakistan, so far. According to Sky News.


As i have called my friend in the effected areas he said the whole area is washed out we still Dont know how many are alive or dead. 
Be informed that the epicenter of the earth quack is remote place and it will take time for media to be there . Whats the actual situation i Dont know still.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Seems all communications are down in that area at the moment, so as you say, it's going to take time for the real situation to come out. All very sad.


----------



## crewel (Dec 23, 2012)

Honestly I didn't really feel it. My friend and I were sitting in the living room in our flat and she suddenly noticed that and told me. I thought she's just joking but then I started to notice that the lights are moving. Some people felt dizzy after it, but me nothing at all.


----------

